# SGI charter recommendations May 22-25



## Robert_Lee (Apr 13, 2017)

My family and I will be there on May 22-25 and it is our first trip to SGI.  Anybody with experience care to share your input.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 13, 2017)

Are you wanting to go Inshore or offshore?


----------



## Robert_Lee (Apr 13, 2017)

I would like options for both.  Thanks


----------



## ericflowers (Apr 13, 2017)

Go fish the wall by the bridge coming in for trout, reds, and sheepshead.  Go fish the cut at end of island to get into bigger fish


----------



## Robert_Lee (Apr 14, 2017)

I will do some fishing on my own, but would like some feedback on some charters.  Inshore or offshore will be considered.


----------



## ripsaw (Apr 14, 2017)

bay city marina - if brownie parkman is open ask for him


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Apr 15, 2017)

Captain Doug Scarabin out of Appalachicola, went off shore with him about the same time you're looking at going last year. We limited out on king mackerels using lures, that was a blast. Also caught a few Spanish mackerels. We hooked a few gag groupers that were 300+ lbs but they broke off. It wasn't snapper season, but we caught and released several nice big red snapper. I caught a 5 ft shark that we released. Also spotted a few cobias, but couldn't get them to bite. http://m.gulfcoastextremeadventures...ventures.com/about-deep-sea-fishing.html#2660


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 15, 2017)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Captain Doug Scarabin out of Appalachicola, went off shore with him about the same time you're looking at going last year. We limited out on king mackerels using lures, that was a blast. Also caught a few Spanish mackerels. We hooked a few gag groupers that were 300+ lbs but they broke off. It wasn't snapper season, but we caught and released several nice big red snapper. I caught a 5 ft shark that we released. Also spotted a few cobias, but couldn't get them to bite. http://m.gulfcoastextremeadventures...ventures.com/about-deep-sea-fishing.html#2660



Man, a fighting a gag grouper that was nearly 4 times bigger than the world record must have been fun!

Just teasing ya. Must have been a goliath. On my bucket list to hook one day.

Guide sounds great!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Apr 15, 2017)

FishingAddict said:


> Man, a fighting a gag grouper that was nearly 4 times bigger than the world record must have been fun!
> 
> Just teasing ya. Must have been a goliath. On my bucket list to hook one day.
> 
> Guide sounds great!



Yep that's what I meant my bad!!


----------



## dawg (Apr 15, 2017)

Captain Lee Chafin does it all. Been out 3 or 4 times a year for the last 7 years! Catches fish inshore or offshore. Always been a great time. My son is 12 and gas grown up with Captain Lee.

Great captain.

850 370 6400


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 15, 2017)

I've rented a house just down from the docks for Journeys' on SGI a couple of times. 

If you're going offshore, they have a captain named Clint Taylor that puts people on a lot of fish. 

I've never fished with him (I"m more of an inshore guy), but I'd always make sure to check them out when they'd come in from a charter when I've stayed there. Seems like they'd load up every day.

He catches a whole lot of fish.


----------



## Robert_Lee (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Guys.  I will check them out.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 17, 2017)

I book with Capt Dwayne at bookmeacharter.com several times a year.  Always does a great job.  

http://www.bookmeacharter.com/


----------



## cableguychris (Apr 20, 2017)

Chip Bailey Peregrine Charters for inshore. i fished with him a number of times.


----------

